# Lightning Machine qestion



## 8bit (Nov 8, 2015)

Anyone ever try one of these?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KitsUSA-K-6...2843&clkid=7675582936152193517&_qi=RTM2247625

I would love to have a lightning machine for this years festivities.
Or other recommendations.....like an Arduino project that can do the same thing?


----------



## Technician of Terror (Nov 7, 2007)

I use a Velleman MK110 kit and custom audio. I'm very happy with its performance.

I shifted the thunder on one stereo channel earlier to trigger the flashing while the other channel is used for the sound system. Basically lightning flash THEN thunder sound.

https://www.vellemanstore.com/en/velleman-mk110-simple-one-channel-light-organ


----------



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

we use https://www.lightsalive.com/controllers/firefly-511-five-channel-lightning-simulator.html

it is pricey but it works great.


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

If you want to go the Arduino route, you can do it for ~$20. Check out the existing thread here.


----------



## fogkeebler (Oct 2, 2015)

You know to be honest I never thought about using the fourbanger. we bought our unit 2 years ago and while it works great and its easy to set up, the fourbanger definitely would have been the more budget friendly way to go. I have been working on flickering lights for our crime scene but will have to build the fourbanger to do it with.


----------

